# PCOS... Just one more thing wrong with me!



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

I just found out today that I have polycystic ovaries and I have to start taking the birth control pill. This on top of everything else!! I am relieved that I don't have anything really serious, but I am becoming so frustrated. My list of problems now includes: IBS-D, GERD, depression, anxiety (GAD), high cholesterol (genetic -- both parents had to resort to taking Lipitor as lifestyle changes had no effect), polycystic ovarian syndrome, and according to my therapist, maybe hypochondriasis. I already take Losec, Elavil, just started Celexa two weeks ago, and now have to take the pill, when I get my period, whenever that will be, as it's already been two months.I do need to lose a little weight, but I am having such a struggle. I have eliminated snacking, never eat large meals (due to GERD) and started exercising, but I haven't lost a pound. My doctor agrees that it may be due to the Elavil, so I need to stop taking that soon too. Ugh!! I feel like this will never end.Sorry to go on so much. Guess I just needed to rant a little. Sometimes I just feel so overwhelmed.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Well you and I are in the same boat. I started the birth control pill 3 months ago for my PCOS. I felt like you, how could I have ANOTHER thing wrong with me! Seems like I'm falling apart! Hang in there!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I have PCOS too, and it's something of a miracle that I got pregnant. They put me on glucophage (a diabetes drug) to control the PCOS, but after I have the baby, since I don't want more than one, I'm going back on the pill for both the PCOS and to help shrink the uterine fibroid I've got.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Serenity,Take a look at this woman's website. I do not have PCOS but thought that my IBS initially was a gyno problem. I stumbled upon this when looking for more info.This woman suffers from PCOS and also said she initially had a tough time with weight. I think you may find her site helpful.Hang In There. My thoughts are with you. http://www.ptyza.com/pamstuff/ Kari


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Serenity a good number of women have huge struggles losing with PCOS unless they do low carb diets. Also if you are insulin resistant you would need to be on a medicine such as Avandia or glucophage to return to losing like a normal person, which would take 1-3 months.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Homebound, Jennifer, JennT, Kari, Lina:Thanks for the suggestions and support. It is comforting to know I am not alone. I guess I will just have to work a little harder at dieting and exercising. No more carbs!


----------

